# Who in the USA had Corridor Tenders?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I know the Milwaukee had them, but who else? Corridor tenders are used to do mid-route crew changes at speed, by the way.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The British LNER is the only other railroad that uses corridor tenders. There could be a few oddity railroads that had them but they were not common.


----------

